# Crazy Fast Homemade Slingshot Bands - Up To 430 Fps!



## torsten

Many people asked me how I made my fast bands. So I decided to make a short video regarding this topic.

At least it is quite easy to make your bands shoot faster than 400 fps - if you shoot the butterfly/albatross-style. I show you the measurements for 4 different ammo sizes - from 7mm up to 10mm steel balls.

WARNING: These bands won`t last long! If it is cold outside you will get max. 120 shots with them. When it is warm, they last MAX. 80 shots!

Since a few months I shoot only these bands. I just like the flat trajectory - and the sound of the impact...
And I know that they are not "target shooters dream" regarding the life span! But 80 shots, far more than 400 fps, are not bad at all!
And I can recommend to try it out. It can be a completely new experience for you - if you usually shoot with 250 fps - or even less!

Here is the vid:






Best regards
Torsten


----------



## MAV

Can someone post the measurements for 4 different ammo sizes. It would take me forever to load this movie, I live in a rural area and my internet connection is over cell phone. It would be appreciated!
Thanks, Mark


----------



## Btoon84

mark, hopefully you can load/see these images with your slow internet connection. Torsten, hope you don't mind me posting these up to read easier. PS awesome getting to see you shoot torsten, one hellofa shot and your slingshots are works of art.


----------



## MAV

Thank You Torsten and Btoon84, worked!


----------



## Northerner

Thanks for posting that Torsten. I might have to try some TB-blues.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Great video Torsten! Thanks for sharing! That looks like a neat Bike also! -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck

That was very informative... And that vid should be nominated for an indepentant film award........ "Fin"

LGD


----------



## Charles

I would like to move this over to the tutorials section, unless someone objects. This is great information, and I do not want to see it buried. I will leave it here for another day, and then move it if no one speaks up.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sofreto

Tutorial is a great idea...this helped my a lot


----------



## Stevotattoo

Thanks for sharing....very informative


----------

